# neues aus meck-pomm



## prinz1 (7. September 2012)

hallo!
habe hier in nem anderen board was gefunden.
hoffe, das ihr das nicht schon mal habt.
eine info des lav meck-pomm, auch infos zur "fusion" sind darin!
falls doppelt vorhanden, bitte löschen.

http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/zeitung/aktuel.pdf
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*

Danke fürs einstellen. Ich kannte das noch nicht, bzw. hab es nicht wahrgenommen.

Wenn auch nicht mehr aktuell, so doch interessant zu lesen.

Toll finde ich, dass der Verband MV zumindest seine Mitglieder recht ausführlich informiert. Das kennt man so von vielen anderen Verbänden nicht.

Inhaltlich muss man sich einiges auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das soll keine Kritik am Verband MV sein, denn man schreibt ja ziemlich offen und das finde ich gut.

Aber:

Von 20 vertretenen Landesverbänden stimmten 8 für eine Fusion noch in 2012. 9 Verbände stimmten für eine zeitliche Verschiebung. Klare demokratische Aussage, sollte man meinen.

Dann:

Leider hat das Präsidium des VDSF nicht erkannt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit aller Landesverbände eine Fusion noch in diesem Jahr anstreben.

Jut, ist auch schwer, das bei 8 pro und 9 contra Stimmen zu erkennen.

Aber selbst das VDSF-Präsidium ist ja lernfähig. In der Presseerklärung stellt das VDSF-Präsidium dann endlich fest, dass 8 pro und 9 contra Stimmen den "einhelligen Wunsch zu einer Vereinigung der Deutschen Anglerschaft" ausdrücken.

Das erschließt sich einem durchschnittlich mathematikbegabten Angler nicht sofort, weil die in der Grundschule ja beigebracht bekommen, dass 9 größer ist als 8. 

Erklärbar wird das dann im Nachgang, wo es heißt, dass

"Bestreben jeglicher Art auf weitere Zersplitterung der Kraft der deutschen, organisierten Anglerschaft den Interessen der Mitglieder zuwider laufen". 

Aha !! 9 ist also doch größer als 8. Allerdings hat der blöde Grundschüler die wenn-dann Ausnahme nicht kapiert.
Wenn nämlich 9 größer ist als 8, dann ist 9 subversives Intrigantentum und wandelt sich automatisch in 0 um.

In Tat und Wahrheit steht es also nicht 8:9, sondern 8:0.
Und jetzt stimmt die Aussage der Einhelligkeit ja wieder.


Denkste, so einfach ist höhere Verbandsmathematik nicht.

Denn es heißt ja weiter, dass das VDSF-Präsidium festgestellt hat, dass es im VDSF keine Satzungsändernde Mehrheit für eine Fusion noch in 2012 gibt. Und das auch der Versuch der Initiativverbände, die *unentschlossenen* Landesverbände umzustimmen, keine erforderliche Mehrheit brachte.

(Kleiner Ausflug in die Diktion:

Unentschlossen bedeutet allgemein, man weiß nicht so genau was man will. Aha, wieder was gelernt. Die 9 Contrastimmen waren ja gar nicht gegen eine Fusion, nein, die waren nur unentschlossen.

Er:" Schatz, es kommt gar nicht in Frage, dass Du Dir diese sauteuren Schuhe kaufst"
Sie: " Hach, sei doch nicht immer so unentschlossen".)


Ich hör jetzt auf, das weiter aufzudröseln. Jeder die Erklärungen in den Texten mal in aller Ruhe durchlesen und sich ein eigenes Urteil bilden.

Wie gesagt, aktuell ist es nicht, aber man kann an dieser Pressemitteilung den ganzen Widersinn um diese Fusion wesentlich besser ablesen, als wir das hier im Board darstellen konnten. 

Und nochmal, der Landesverband MV gilt hier keinerlei Kritik. Dort hat man ganz einfach den Verlauf der Verhandlungen sachlich dargestellt. Dass diese ganze Chose jeglichem Demokratieverständnis zuwider läuft, dass da sonnenklare Abstimmungsergebnisse einfach für null und nichtig erklärt werden, dafür kann der Landesverband MV nix. 


Nachtrag:

Interessant auch, dass das Präsidium des VDSF laut diesem Bericht am 15.4. festgestellt hat, dass "die Schaffung eines gemeinsamen Dachverbandes *für alle deutschen Angelfischer* unverzichtbar ist."

Also für mich ist sie das nicht. Ob es für die ca. 4,5 Mio nicht organisierten Angler und Angelinteressierten unverzichtbar ist, darüber kann man genüßlich sinneren.

Es ist auf jedenfall gut, dass wir Verbände haben, die uns das denken abnehmen.


----------



## prinz1 (8. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*

hallo ralle 24

komme grade von der nachtschicht und sehe, das du dich schon um die "entwirrung" des lav textes gekümmert hast.
ähnliche gedanken sind auch mir gestern beim lesen aufgestoßen.
8 dafür , 9 dagegen , und ne mehrheit ist also für fusion ???????
sachen, die der normalo i-wie nicht kapiert, aber das ist man ja von unseren "oberen" gewohnt.
gott sei dank erklären uns solche "fachidioten" ( man möge mir verzeihen ) wie die welt so funktioniert.
und jetzt gute nacht, bin müde.

der prinz


----------



## Zoddl (8. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Von 20 vertretenen Landesverbänden stimmten 8 für eine Fusion noch in 2012. 9 Verbände stimmten für eine zeitliche Verschiebung. Klare demokratische Aussage, sollte man meinen.
> 
> Dann:
> 
> ...


Nen wirklich selten dämlicher Versuch seitens des LV-MV, die eigene Meinung als Mehrheitsmeinung anzubiedern. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber selbst das VDSF-Präsidium ist ja lernfähig. In der Presseerklärung stellt das VDSF-Präsidium dann endlich fest, dass 8 pro und 9 contra Stimmen den "einhelligen Wunsch zu einer Vereinigung der Deutschen Anglerschaft" ausdrücken.
> 
> Das erschließt sich einem durchschnittlich mathematikbegabten Angler nicht sofort, weil die in der Grundschule ja beigebracht bekommen, dass 9 größer ist als 8.


Der "durchschnittlich mathematikbegabte" Angler hätte hier die Zahlen addiert. 
8 Stimmen *pro* Fusion in 2012 und 9 Stimmen *pro* Fusion zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ergeben bei mir 17 Stimmen *pro* Fusion. 

Kann man natürlich auch wieder anders sehen! Aber dann stellt sich die Frage, wo plötzlich die Fusionsgegner unter den LVs herkommen.|kopfkrat


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*

Hab das gerade erst mitgekriegt, da ich unterwegs war.

Tja, was soll man dazu schon noch sagen?

Ralle hats schön zusammengefasst:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Interessant auch, dass das Präsidium des VDSF laut diesem Bericht am 15.4. festgestellt hat, dass "die Schaffung eines gemeinsamen Dachverbandes für *alle deutschen Angelfischer* unverzichtbar ist."
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*

Einziges Fazit (der Rest ist m.E. Papierverschwendung):
Fast alle VdSF-Landesverbände wollen fusionieren.

Toll, soweit waren wir schon Ende 2010 :m

Vielleicht kann sich noch dunkel jemand daran erinnern, dass es einmal eine paritätisch besetzte Kommission gab, die die Grundlage für diese Fusion schaffen wollte und auch auf einem erfolgversprechenden (ich verkneife mir das Wort "guten") Weg war, richtigerweise erkannt hatte, dass ein fusionierter Bundesverband einer neuen Führung bedarf und offensiv mit den erarbeiteten Ergebnissen in die Öffentlichkeit gegangen war.
Diese wurde dann einseitig, undemokratisch und entgegen des in dieser Hinsicht eindeutigen Votums der Delegiertenkonferenz vom Präsidium eines der beteiligten Verbände dadurch aufgelöst, dass die von dort entsandten Vertreter abberufen wurden, just zu dem Zeitpunkt als die -in der 12er-Kommission bis dahin unstrittigen- Vorschläge 

Neuberufung des gemeinsamen Präsidiums ohne Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Amtsinhaber
gegenseitige Offenlegung aller laufenden Verträge und Rechtsgeschäfte
an die Öffentlichkeit kamen.
Die Hintergründe dieses Vorgangs sind bis heute unklar.
Und immer noch gibt es Fragen über Fragen zum Thema Verträge bis hin zur Einschaltung von Wirtschaftsprüfern.
Status: Zwei verplemperte Jahre auf den Rücken der organisierten Angler, bzw. zwei gewonnene Jahre Ruhe vor weiteren verbandlich forcierten Restriktionen zu Lasten der unorganisierten Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: neues aus meck-pomm*

War ja alles schon beschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858

Hätte also jeder wissen können..

Da die organsierten Angler trotzdem ihre Verbandsfunktionäre so weitermachen liesen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die das genauso wollen.

Der Eindruck erhärtet sich dann, dass das dann auch so weitergehen wird, da es augenscheinlich so gewünscht wurde:


> Status: Zwei verplemperte Jahre auf den Rücken der organisierten Angler, bzw. zwei gewonnene Jahre Ruhe vor weiteren verbandlich forcierten Restriktionen zu Lasten der unorganisierten Angler!


----------

